# Quo Minerals Matter Eye Duo - Blue Lagoon



## ~Zoe~ (May 19, 2008)

Applied bare and with Urban Decay Primer Potion, in both indoor & outdoor lighting
I’ve also reviewed Blue Lagoon Duo in the Budget Cosmetics Reviews Forum


----------



## ~Zoe~ (May 26, 2008)

*Quo - Minerals Matter Eye Duo - Green Amazon*

Swatches done on the back of my hand
Indoor & outdoor lighting
With & without primer


----------

